# Free to good home. Hunting Beagle



## Beagler410 (Mar 21, 2020)

I have a well bred black & tan beagle about a year and a half oldShe is friendly and about 12 1/2 inches tall. She was started and trained for 7 weeks with Dave Kerr last summer. I ran her a bit and found her to be upper medium to medium fast in speed. She hunts good. As far as I know, she is in great health. She had a 9 way in the Spring and will need a rabies shot.

My problem with her is that she is too competitive and will cheat to get to the front of a pack. She seemed to do better by herself but due to the number of dogs I have, I cannot solo her enough. That said, I think she would make a decent hunting dog or even a trial dog, but in MWBF or Large Pack. She does not have the line control to do well in PBGF or NEBGF.

I would like to give her a good home where she will be ran preferably to a young hunter, but would give her to anyone who will give her ground time. She will need to run into shape. Currently she is a bit overweight but not obese.

Located about 5 miles east of Conneaut just into PA.

Feel free to PM with questions.
Brian


----------



## bill43011 (Jul 2, 2013)

Pm sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beagler410 (Mar 21, 2020)

Pm returned.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Message sent as well


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Do you still have the dog?


----------



## Beagler410 (Mar 21, 2020)

She is, but there are a couple people ahead of you. If they are not interested I'll let you know.


----------



## Beagler410 (Mar 21, 2020)

She is still available.

Also, she is not spayed or housebroken.

Thanks.
Brian


----------



## Beagler410 (Mar 21, 2020)

Jill has been rehomed to a hunting family. Thanks OGF.


----------

